# Moving to Spain can I and how do I bring firearms?



## Lloyd1234 (9 mo ago)

My family and I will be moving to Spain from Canada this June. My wife is European I am Canadian and we will be applying for residency when we move, then buy a house in the Marbella area. I do a lot of hunting in Canada and am looking forward to hunting is Spain. With all i have read i am still confused on how to gem my guns to Spain (as i understand they can not come with the rest of my household goods). Any information would be appreciated! 

thanks.


----------



## Max Rigger (Aug 2, 2020)

If you are from within the EU you need to get a European Firearms certificate, outside the EU I'm not sure you can bring them in until you obtain a Spanish licence after you become a resident and have joined a club, received training and gained your certificate (you can bring an air rifle but you have to register that in your home town). It may be easier to store your firearms in Canada until you can legally own a firearm in Spain then apply for an import license to ship them over. This is the gist of what I was told when I enquired in 2020, others here will know more for sure. Lots of gun clubs in Spain so don't worry about finding one.


----------

